# Some boring Pixie-in-the-bath-tub pics



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

What shall I do now?









What's this?










And this?










This looks nice...










I think I'll take it...










...away!










Enjoy.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

There lovely pictures...


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Not boring! CUTE!!! Awwwww...


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

aww love the piccies x


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> There lovely pictures...


Thank you.



sahunk said:


> Not boring! CUTE!!! Awwwww...


Pixie says thanks!



dipdog said:


> aww love the piccies x


Thank you too.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous cat....lovely pics.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh cute!


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you...


----------



## whansen02 (Nov 24, 2008)

was she hunting the loofah?? very cute pics!!!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Great pics. Especially like the second pic with the cats reflection on the bath


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

Ahhh very cute.
Thought id add one of cocoa who sleeps in the bath.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

haha cute pics,


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

fairy74 said:


> Ahhh very cute.
> Thought id add one of cocoa who sleeps in the bath.


Thanks. Cute pic.



colliemerles said:


> haha cute pics,


Thank you.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Lovely pics!! gorge catxx


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you, Suzy!


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Theres nothing boring about cats in baths (see my avatar),they always make me smile. :001_tt2:


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Great pictures!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

How cute is she? :001_wub: I was half expecting a drowned cat in the bath :lol:


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Mr Giz said:


> Theres nothing boring about cats in baths (see my avatar),they always make me smile. :001_tt2:


Hehe, yes, I guess they do look cute sitting in the bath.



SeaThreePeeO said:


> Great pictures!


Thanks.



Inca's Mum said:


> How cute is she? :001_wub: I was half expecting a drowned cat in the bath :lol:


Then why did you think I wrote "boring"?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aww so cute. I was looking for our outdoor cat last week, she was in the bath snuggled up just like that the poor girl just wants some piece and quiet but even I was amused at her, didn't have the heart to move her.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

awww great piccies!!! hehe


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

mellowma said:


> Aww so cute. I was looking for our outdoor cat last week, she was in the bath snuggled up just like that the poor girl just wants some piece and quiet but even I was amused at her, didn't have the heart to move her.





crofty said:


> awww great piccies!!! hehe


Thank you.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Great pics!!! Our dogs get in the bath, the reason i know this is there are usually muddy dogs foot prints in there, not that i've ever caught them ha ha x


----------

